# Thetford C250 Lid and Seat Removal



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I've got a Thetford C250 toilet installed in my motohome. The instructions mention that it is possible to remove the seat and lid. I think this is important to do from a hygiene point of view as it would allow thorough cleaning. Does anyone actually know how to do this, please?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yup just ease out the swivel hinges to the sides. They only go in about quarter of an inch.

Don't be too shocked with what you find lurking in there! 8O


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Bacchus said: *Does anyone actually know how to do this, please?*

Pretend you're using it...

Get hold tight, strain and pull... :roll: It just plops out! :roll:


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Thetford C250*

The Thetford website has downloadable instructions for most maintenance/replacement procedures.

Colin


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The lid and seat hinge on the bracket to the rear, it comes off complete with seat and lid. There are little internal lugs at either side holding it in place, just push it to one side and lift up releasing one side and then the other.

As you say it does need cleaning, a very badly designed toilet in my opinion, even with that part removed cleaning is a fiddle, Alan.


----------

